#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-28
<ongolaBoy_nomade> .
#ubuntu-cm 2010-12-30
<septox> hi
<IzaneFG> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-30
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ** my best wishes for 2012 to community ubuntu cameroon **
#ubuntu-cm 2011-12-31
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bonjour
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Dja a Ndere
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: oui je suis rentré ce matin :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-26
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-27
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> omg
<septox> the chaos computer club congress started today (27.12) and the guys allready sent around 7GB over their network
<septox> http://dashboard.congress.ccc.de/
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> .
<septox> ciao
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> Good for today
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-28
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2012-12-30
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .. bye
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-23
<tnjulius>  
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-24
<tnjulius>  
<simplice_ndere> hi All
<simplice_ndere> indy21: comment se prepare les fetes? :)
<indy21> hi.
<simplice_ndere> tnjulius: sa di koi sa fait long
<indy21> on est là.
<simplice_ndere> content de savoir sa
<simplice_ndere> désolé pour le silence
<simplice_ndere> tu as pu etre à la SFD dernierement?
<tnjulius> simplice_ndere: Bonjour bao, je suis là!
<tnjulius> Joyeux Noel
<simplice_ndere> tnjulius: merci ma :). Joyeux Noel egalement
<warrens> salut tnjulius
<Samvick> Salut
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-25
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-26
<tnjulius>  
<indy21> slt
<indy21> tnjulius : j'ai une importante charge réseau sur un serveur. mais j'arrive pas à trouver la source de cette charge;
<tnjulius> indy21: bonjour
<tnjulius> regarde avec netstast
<tnjulius> la charge est-elle uniquement réseau?
<tnjulius> influe t'elle sur les perf de ton serveur?
<indy21> elle est uniquement réseau
<indy21> j'ai fait un 'netstat -ano'. il me montre les processus qui utilisent le réseau.
<tnjulius> regardes celui qui fait le plus I/O sur le disque
<tnjulius> fait un "netstat -anp | grep ESTA" pour afficher les pid des processus en cours d'utilisation du réseau
<tnjulius> quels types de services tournent dessus?
<indy21> le ssh et le https
<indy21> postgresql aussi
<tnjulius> ok commence par postgresql
<tnjulius> le port c'est 5432 je crois
<tnjulius> lsof -i TCP:5432
<tnjulius> attend un instant
<tnjulius> le serveur applicatif est sur le même serveur?
<indy21> j'ai le meme process qui l'utilise
<tnjulius> ?
<tnjulius> l'application qui utilise postgresql est-elle sur le même serveur?
<indy21> oui
<tnjulius> ton problème de charge réseau ne viens donc pas de là!
<tnjulius> forcement du http
<tnjulius> regarde le nombre de session http ouverte sur le serveur
<indy21> effectivement, ça vient de apache
<indy21> j'ai arrêté apache et le nombre de connexion a chuté.
<tnjulius> ok! mais jusque là je ne vois pas le pb
<tnjulius> les perfs du serveurs etaient affectés?
<indy21> la consommation a quand diminué. mais j'ai tjrs beaucoup de trafic côté réseau.
<indy21> j'ai fai un iftop -np
<tnjulius> par rapport à l'utilité du serveur, il faut vérifié les sources de ces traffics!
<indy21> j'ai regardé les sources et ça vient de la france. (le serveur est chez OVH)
<indy21> un exemple :  APoitiers-652-1-383-130.w109-223.abo.wanadoo.fr
<tnjulius> ton serveur fait quoi? si c pas indiscret?
<indy21> un serveur de test openerp 7. :-)
<tnjulius> cette source est-elle légitime?
<indy21> non.
<indy21> y'a du nginx dessus et du postgresql 9.1
<tnjulius> donc c'est un serveur de test qui est public :-/
<tnjulius> ou alors il est déjà en prod
<indy21> serveur de test public
<tnjulius> il te faut donc faire un filtrage sur l'IP
<simplice_ndere> hi indy21
<indy21> hi simplice_ndere
<simplice_ndere> j'espere que la fete a été :)
<indy21> c'est là. au calme.
<indy21> pas trop de sorties.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-27
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2013-12-28
<warrens> slt indy21
<indy21> warrens:slt
<indy21> ça fait un bail
<warrens> ouais
<warrens> coment tu vas mon grand?
<indy21> on est là. :-)
<warrens> ok, cool
<indy21> comment va ? ça fait longtemps que je t'ai pas aperçu par ici.
<warrens> bon, je passe de temps
<warrens> en temps
<warrens> et a chaque fois que j'arrives tu te deconnectes deja
<warrens> meme hier, je t'ai vu connecte la
<warrens> apres
<warrens> oups!
<warrens> c'est vrai aussi quand meme que ca fait un bon bout de temps que je suis un peu sous l'eau
<tnjulius>  
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-23
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-12-24
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-12-29
<marco> bsr à tous et surtout meilleurs voeux pour la nouvelle année 2018
